# Goodwell, OK Head On Crash UP UPdate



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

The NTSB has released a partial report of their findings as to the cause of the Fatal Head On train wreck between 2 UP trains in Goodwell, OK that killed 3 Crew members and caused approximately $14.79 million in damage.

This is an Update to this thread
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12769&highlight=union+pacific+collide

Here is a link to the Partial report
http://www.ntsb.gov/news/2013/130618.html


----------

